# Sevcon Gen4 DVT Software



## alper3509 (Apr 7, 2014)

I am searching DVT Software for Sevcon gen4 but i couldnt find yet.
Has anyone got DVT Software?


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Like I've said before in your other post, and once in email. You should call Sevcon.


----------



## alper3509 (Apr 7, 2014)

frodus said:


> Like I've said, two other times...... Call Sevcon!


Frodus i just read your mail and i called sevcon and they didnt response me yet. I am waiting a response for 24 hours.


----------



## Jaesin (Mar 6, 2011)

I too contacted Sevcon and I received a response from the VP (Steve Parent) instead of someone from support. He blew me off and referred me to electricmotorsport (who sells the kit for $900) after I told him I bought the controller and programmer second hand.

It seems weird to me that a VP is answering support emails.

This controller makes a pretty good paper weight.


----------



## CKidder (Dec 12, 2009)

If someone sells this $900 kit then why doesn't that same company or some enterprising individual offer a service to do the DVT flashing? If such a service could get $200 then it would only take 5 people to break even. Still, that looks like about a $150 dongle so I guess that means the software was $750 and maybe they consider it piracy to flash it all over the place? Granted, charging for firmware seems a bit odd.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

The IXXAT dongle is like $325 (mor for isolated). I have two of them and have updated DVT if anyone has all the files they need to flash it. At this time, I do not rent them out. 

I'd do the programming for cheap if it is straightfoward, but if I have to adjust parameters or the file isn't compatible/wrong format, it won't be as cheap. i.e. if I actually have to spend more than 30 minutes programming, I'll bill for time.

DVT isn't the firmware, but the front end to flash the firmware. The firmware usually either comes from Sevcon or the motor manufacturer of a sevcon-tuned motor. Even companies like Zero and Brammo that use sevcon send it in to get tuned.

I think that sevcon saw that people were distributing the DVT software freely and have now put an end to that. The newest software has a key that you send to Sevcon and they reply with a registration code you have to enter. I got a copy because I am working on some Sevcon drive systems with EVDrive.com. They've made it a bit more difficult to do. If you are good, you can find a copy of the pre-keyed software and it should work.


----------



## Jaesin (Mar 6, 2011)

The point is, the Sevcon controller is a device that requires re-configuration if it is ever to be repurposed. It's really annoying that reconfiguration should be limited to dealers or require paying the same price as you paid for the device to be able to reconfigure the device yourself.

I did find the DVT software floating around the internet (After my last post) but I prefer to have a legitimate copy. I think I googled "Sevcon%20gen4" in quotes.

I am more of an open source guy but time is tight these days and building my own controller for every project just takes too much time. I saw allot of people say, Just contact support if you need the software. They are totally reasonable. That seems to be a historical fact at this point.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Unfortunately, its an OEM level controller and not designed for the end user. Either you become an OEM, or go to someone who is, or has the software.

I don't mind helping when I can, and price my services so it is reasonable for the DIY crowd. I don't usually make much money (if any) on programming controllers for people. The issue with the New DVT, is its locked to that instance of the install, so I can't give the software out when I rent a dongle, so you'd have the same issue. 

Email me and we can work something out if you need to get something working.


----------



## Jaesin (Mar 6, 2011)

frodus said:


> Unfortunately, its an OEM level controller and not designed for the end user.


I agree, that is unfortunate. I believe that trying (poorly) to lock consumers out of configuration management will fail Sevcon's interests at some point. Some companies have figured out that by opening up their products they not only get contributions to their software but they also get community support for their products.


----------



## limpo (Jul 30, 2017)

Jaesin said:


> I agree, that is unfortunate. I believe that trying (poorly) to lock consumers out of configuration management will fail Sevcon's interests at some point. Some companies have figured out that by opening up their products they not only get contributions to their software but they also get community support for their products.


i have the same problem and the company is not responding to my message,.
can you help if possible??


----------

